# emerged wireshark, executable "wireshark" missing [Solved]

## njcwotx

I can get tshark...but the executable 'wireshark' is not longer working.  where did the gui go?

----------

## njcwotx

These are the executables according to qlist

/usr/bin/dftest

/usr/bin/capinfos

/usr/bin/randpkt

/usr/bin/text2pcap

/usr/bin/rawshark

/usr/bin/editcap

/usr/bin/reordercap

/usr/bin/tshark

/usr/bin/dumpcap

/usr/bin/mergecap

----------

## njcwotx

noticed that none of the gtk or qt libraries were flagged...

used this...

```
USE=qt4 emerge wireshark
```

and the executable appeared.

----------

## njcwotx

FYI, there is a difference between gtk and qt libraries when you build wireshark and wireshark now only allows one library to be used.   This post describes the differences.  If you want the old look and feel with all the features use gtk.  WHen I emerged with qt it was missing some things from first glance.  I had to re-emerge with the gtk flags to get them back.

https://blog.wireshark.org/2013/10/switching-to-qt/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=switching-to-qt

----------

